# Java Corrupt



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

I am having trouble playing games on Pogo amd other sites. I get an error message saying my java is corrupt or misinstalled. The techs at Pogo said to download and enable the lastest Java plugin...which I did and still I get nothing...according to the java site I am ok. Does anyone have a clue what I need to do to fix this???? Pogo is not getting back to me and I don't know what to do...I am not sure if reinstalling my windows would help or what to do next..I am also having trouble seeing some video online...not sure if that is related or not...Please any ideas??? I am totally lost what to do next...oh yes I did uninstall and reinstall the Java plugin again but still the same results.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Hi ljsc1

Boy, I've been seeing quite a few posts about pogo games lately, and I've been trying to find somthing that will help. Most everyone says that pogo tells you to load the latest Java, but it appears in many cases not to work, like your case. It would be advisable to get the latest Java in any case.

So, I do not have an answer, but I do have some information.

I'll continue to search for answers, for now all I offer is what the java folks at Sun Microsystems advise about Pogo:



> When trying to play one of the online games at pogo.com, I get an error message that says "Java corrupt or misinstalled." What can I do about it?
> The pogo.com web site will display this warning message if one of the online games takes too long to load onto your computer. The message about a corrupt Java installation will be displayed even if there is nothing wrong with the Java installation, and the long load time is due to a slow internet connection on your computer.
> 
> If you see this message, try some of the other games on the site to see if you can run them. If you can, that's a good indication there's nothing wrong with your Java platform installation. Try your game again when the pogo.com response time or connection might be faster.


I have also found information suggesting pogo can't handle the volume of traffic it recieves.

If I find anything else that might actually help, I'll post it.

Also,be sure to clean your brower's cache.


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

Thank you soooooo much RT for the info....I wondered if it was the Pogo site since everything seemed fine elsewhere...Thank you so much for checking into this for me and for the info...I really appreciate it. I will keep checking back to see if anything new develops.
Thanks again and take care,
Tina


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

More info has come up HERE


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

I, like many others have a problem getting the game room to load in pogo. I can navigate throughout the site but the rooms will not load. I tried another site called ion thunder & have the same problem. I can get around in the site but can not get the rooms to open. I have reloaded the sun java plug in, reloaded internet explorer, emptied my cache, swore a few times & threatened to beat my computer with a bat ( just kidding ). If anyone comes up with a fix please clue me in. I have been on pogo for a year or so & just all of a sudden I ran into this problem. ( HELP ! )


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi ajsfi,
I don't know if this will help you or not but I went to this link and redownloaded my virtual machine. This site is the microsoft java machine. I just went there now and it is down because of bandwidth but try it again later. It helped me. I am able to get on Pogo and Ion Thunder, Although I never had a problem with Ion Thunder. Give this a try see what happens and let me know if it helps.
Tina

http://java-virtual-machine.net/download.html


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi ljsc1,

I tried reloading virtual machine but still have the same problem. I can get all around pogo but can not get a game to load. I do thank you for the idea & I will not give up on this problem. If you hear of any others ways to solve this please let me know. I thank you again for your response. 

Alan


----------



## ljsc1 (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Alan,
I am sorry that it didn't work for you. I will keep my ears and eyes open. I wish it was as easy for you as it was for me. I tried the new java plug-in that didnt help but reinstalling my java machine did fix MOST of my problems, but not all. I am fine with the game sites but I am still having trouble with some web sites but not sure if it is java related. I have a post in another section of TSG to see if anyone has any ideas, so far no luck. I will let you know if I hear anything. Good luck.
Tina


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

ajsfi - In IE, go to Tools>>Internet Options>>Advanced
Enable everything under Java (Sun) and VM (Microsoft)


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

Thank you Brenda. I tried turning everything on but still got the same problem. Even when it says my java is " corrupt or misinstalled " I do not think that it is a java problem. & thank you Tina, I will keep trying. If anyone can figure this out, please let me know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2003)

I dont play POGO games, however I did post a problem I had and explained how it is I came across finding it ....

Right click on Internet Explorer and follow this path -->>

InternetExplorer/Properities/General/Settings/ViewObjects 
AND [you are now in the Downloaded Programs File folder]

Click on "FILE" on the folder's "Toolbar" and you may get a suprise. 1 or 2 "JAVA" Programs may be hideing with-in this toolbar. Pure luck me clicking on "FILE".

My point? I had just came from MICROSOFT and downloaded VIRTUAL MACHINE and it has "been had" by someone. 
If you Right click the JAVA VM ((NOW THAT IT IS VISIBLE))
go to PROPERITIES its very possible you will see the DATE is 1-1-1601

Both of mine came from the same VM Download. below -->>

Anyways, the names of them were: 
Microsoft XML Parser for Java size 196,608Bytes (192KB)
DirectAnimation Java Classes size 622,592Bytes (608KB)
dates on them both were 1-1-1601 <-- Yikes 
Last accessed 2-26-2003

And they caused ALL KINDS of errors and strange behavior, I simply Deleted them and went to: 
http://housecall.antivirus.com/ did a free virus on-line check 
Re-enabled Mr.Spybot-->> http://spybot.eon.net.au/
ran a check, and since I did a Registry Check and a Manual Restore Point before I downloaded VM I restored to the time before I downloaded. No problems since. You may post this where ever you like "Moderators"


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi xcks,

Thank you for taking a shot at my problem. I did what you said. In my case it did not work. I am still stuck with this darn problem. Should you hear of any other ideas, please let me know.


----------



## Fatchik13 (Mar 24, 2003)

I recived this error a few times now and then. Honestly I think it is Pogo, but in any case it isn't helping us. But just in case this is useful, here is goes...

The following error has occurred:
The Applet Encountered a Programming Error (Cripes!) 
Explanation:
This error usually indicates that either the applet has been corrupted in your cache, there's a bug in your browser or there's a bug in our applet.
How to Fix the Problem:
The most common cause of this error occurs when your copy of the applet is corrupted. So the first thing you should do is clear your browser's cache and see if this fixes the problem.
Pull down the Tools menu and choose "Internet Options" 
Click on the General tab. 
Click on the Delete Files button in the "Temporary Internet Files" section and then click OK when the dialog box appears. 
Click OK to close the Internet Options dialog box. 
Exit and relaunch Internet Explorer. 
You might also need to turn off your Java JIT compiler. Here's how to do that:
Pull down the Tools menu and choose "Internet Options" 
Click on the Advanced tab. 
Scroll down to the "Java VM" subhead and make sure "Java JIT compiler enabled" is unchecked. 
Click the OK button. 
After clearing your cache, you need to quit and restart your browser. If you don't quit the browser, your cache will not be completely cleared out.
If this doesn't seem to solve your problem, try rebooting your computer.
If this does not fix the problem, you may have a caching proxy server between you and our web server. To see if this is the case, check the proxy setting for your browser. If there is a proxy server set, try turning it off. Then clear your cache again as described above, and quit and restart your browser to see if it fixes the problem.
If this does not fix the problem, your browser may not be installed properly. Try re-installing your browser.
If all of these solutions still don't fix your problem, then you have probably encountered a bug in our applet or in the browser you are using. Earlier browser versions (Netscape 3.x and 4.0x as well as Internet Explorer 3.x) may have Java-related bugs in them that are causing the problem. There is a good chance that upgrading your browser will fix the error. If that does not solve the issue, then it is probably a bug in our applet. Please let us know by going to <http://help.pogo.com>. Hope it helps, gl ev1!


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

I have tried most of the things that you have listed. What is very strange is that I have been playing pogo for a year or so & all of a sudden I hit this problem. I can get on pogo at my office, but I can not get on at my home. When I first ran into this problem I noticed that my computer changed to day light savings time, but it was not time to do that yet. Also my virus protection would not work & I had to reinstall it. My e-mail would not work. & I also had this problem with pogo. I have fixed all of the other problems, but I still can not get the game rooms to load in pogo. I am still searching for something that will work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ajsfi:_
> *Hi xcks,
> 
> Thank you for taking a shot at my problem. I did what you said. In my case it did not work. I am still stuck with this darn problem. Should you hear of any other ideas, please let me know. *


Well I did fail to mention 1 other very intresting problem, I recently (4-8 days ago) downloaded (for the 1st time ever) a 
"Java Program" from www.sun.com, and since I am on dial up it took almost 2 1/2 hours to download the program. Since I was impatient I 1st concidered downloading it under the "manual" section, I did not download it because it was not certified !! 
So, I picked "auto" 1.4 i believe it was called, and at the questionare at the end I miss-clicked whatever it said pertaining to browser (I am useing Internet Explorer) ... and was left with no choice to commit it to "Netscape" ... the point is under manual, netscape, or the other "open" choice it left me with ALL WERE CORRUPT! So Netscape Java @ Sun = Corrupt.
And as I understand it "Sun" is Java ... or there is no java! Microsoft is "out of the game" java wise, so unless you know something the rest of us dont, as where to get a java program, I think you should "wait it out" or contact Sun (Im sure they know by now its bad?) So restoreing to a previous date didnt do it huh? Well thats my comments for the moment I am doing a search and if I come up with something I will add it to this.


----------



## Sausages (Mar 27, 2003)

I've discovered the solution to my problem, which was much the same as with everyone else. When you install KaZaa Lite a so-called HOSTS file is placed in:

c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc

If I remove this HOSTS file before playing on POGO it works perfectly. After playing I just put the file back, and it really just needs to be there when KaZaa is started.

Hope this helps


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

I think that we are getting farther and farther away from the original problem. The first post, & a few that followed stated that the received error read " java is corrupt or misinstalled " there have been a few good ideas & they have been tried. If anyone can add to the original post, please respond. I have tried everything that has been posted & everything that I can think of & still have the same problem. I truely do not think this is a java problem. I still get all around in the pogo site but can not get any of the games to load. I still get the message "java corrupt or misinstalled". If anyone can provide anything that might help, please let us pogo nuts know.


----------



## Sausages (Mar 27, 2003)

I have been having the EXACT same problem as you *ajsfi* ... POGO suddenly not working, having problems when loading the rooms ... I've also tried almost everything to fix the problem, but the HOSTS file was what solved it for me - so if you haven't tried it, I suggest you do. I also got the "Java corrupted or misinstalled" message before.


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

I am at work right now, but when I get home I will try this. thanks for the information.


----------



## ajsfi (Mar 23, 2003)

Sausages,

Thank you for the information. I did check for the host file, but it was not there. Never fear, I am a real trooper & will not give up until this problem gets resolved. Thanks for your help & please keep sending any info that you run across.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

www.sun.com appears to be up and running again! See ya'll later.


----------



## kidblast (Apr 18, 2003)

Thanks sausage!! Problem solved!! I tried everything suggested by Pogo and by the forum-members, and nothing worked. But removing the hosts file while playing did it for me too! Thanks.
-Kidblast.


----------



## starry12101 (Apr 19, 2003)

removing the Host file from Kazaa got me back on Pogo games and got my java 2 running also. No more Kazaa on this puter. Thanks techy from Denmark. Forgot your name. sorry


----------



## grannysue (Feb 1, 2003)

The problem we're having isn't java as we get no java error. Just the cards won't load. Occassionally it'll say it's a memory problem, but it's on their site that's saying it, it's not a normal windows error type of thing. And we have no other problems anywhere else or with any other games on their site, just the cards not loading. Thing is it's not a constant problem, very late at night or very early in the morning we can get in fine, it's just in the late afternoon, early evening we can't get it. But here's the werid part, I can get in on my laptop, but dh can't get in on the desktop so we can't figure out what is causing it.


----------



## volmel (Jun 19, 2003)

I absolutely cannot get to pogo on ANY computer. I've tried my fourth computer and it says "page not available". But other people can log onto to pogo. I just cannot on any computer. Any suggestions?


----------



## grannysue (Feb 1, 2003)

What worked for us was going into the internet explorer tools and check the box for java virtual machine. Made sure it was set on both computers and now we can play with no problem. Occassionally when the jackpot is real high it might take a few tries to get in, but we always get in now.


----------



## volmel (Jun 19, 2003)

It's not a java problem. Not getting to the games and a java window. I can't get to the main pogo.com log in site. The home page.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Try re-registering, volmel, it sounds like your login info may have gotten screwed up somehow.

Surely you haven't jinxed four different computers!!


----------



## volmel (Jun 19, 2003)

I can't get to the main log in site TO register. I can't get to the home page. To pogo.com

RT, I live just down the road from you


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

> _Originally posted by volmel:_
> *~~
> 
> RT, I live just down the road from you  *


Well, y'all come on over!

The strange thing about my involvement in this thread is that I don't play Pogo games...just trying to lend a helping hand... BUT the home page comes up for me just fine ( http://www09.pogo.com/index.jsp?sls=2 ), what happens when you click the link in this post?

I only assume this the Pogo page you are trying to access, otherwise would you post the URL you are trying to get onto?

What , exactly, is your normal way of getting on Pogo?

What I'm looking for is if you may be using an outdated desktop (shortcut) icon or something.


----------



## volmel (Jun 19, 2003)

I've been typing in www.pogo.com like I always did until three days ago. I didn't use a shortcut. When I click on the link you just posted, I get "The page cannot be displayed"


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

And when I click the link in your post, pogo comes up right up....

Can you recall anything that you may have installed, or any other changes made to your computer around the time this trouble started?
But you can't get to the page even on a different computer...
You say other people can access the site. Even if they use your computer (or any of the other machines you've tried)?

I'm scratching my head here


----------



## volmel (Jun 19, 2003)

Actually it's able to connect now. I talked to Bellsouth and they said everyone on Bellsouth that played pogo could not connect to them, so evidently they got it worked out.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

_Whew!_ (wipes brow)... Glad you're up and going now, volmel, I had a whole list of stuff to try that would have been excruciating for us all 
(I still wonder if those four computers are all at your house and networked )

BOL


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

How/where do you find these host files?? Thanks


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Start>Search>For Files or Folders...

You may get more than one result. If using XP, be sure to set the View option in the Search window to Details, so you can tell where the file resides.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks...I am using win98se. I got a lot of files when I did my search...How do I know which one to temporarily remove??? I assume it goes into Recycle bin to be restored later???


----------



## outforcheese (Jun 27, 2003)

3 things I didn't see mentioned.

1) If the game window isn't loading at all is it possible you're using some sort of pop up blocking software? This has been known to treat game windows as though they were ads and then squash them.

2) If you go to your control panel and then click the Java icon to bring up the Java Control Panel. The 3rd tab is "Browsers". Make sure that you have Internet Explorer checked. It will require that you restart your browser but that's about it. You can switch back between Sun's JVM and the MVM at your leisure.

3) Try Netscape 7.02. Way back in the day Netscape was better than IE. Gates didn't like that and made some great progress with IE which in turn made Netscape quite unpopular. I recently checked out their latest version and quite honestly it's not so bad. Does everything IE can do and has nice page loading transitions (smooth). Netscape will only run with Sun's Java so you have to have both. I checked out IonThunder and Pogo using Netscape w/Sun and they both worked fine. Pogo still had a few problems and with IonThunder it only loaded slow the very first time. Oddly enough, when it sat there at 90% loaded I just minimized the window and brought it back up and the play button was there. Every time.

Hope this helps

-outforcheese


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks...Did what you suggested, but to no avail. Everything was working fine up to about 2 weeks ago. I thought Pogo didn't want anyone to get on and win the large cash prizes!! LOL
For what it's worth, Pogo gave me some IP's that I could enter into my ZoneAlarm firewall...I did and nothing changed. Here they are for those interested..maybe they might work??
208.50.165.0 208.50.166.0 208.50.167.0
I also set my ZA program control to medium from high..I hope that this doesn't set me up for viruses!
BTW, when there is a lower number of players on line, I can load Solitaire, Word Whomp and Turbo 21 with a some difficulty. Poker games take forever to load and then when it's loaded, it takes a very long time between bets and draws.


----------



## Christy (Jun 13, 2003)

Hi all you pogo problem people.

I dunno about the java problems however one person at least I noticed said they can load the rooms just not a game. I have had several friends in pogo with the same problem. It usually has to do with their popup stopper. First try to hold down the control key when you click on play to load the tables and keep it held down until the table loads. If that doesnt work for you click on your tools and see if you have a popup stopper listed there if you do click on it and it will most likely give you the choice of adding that game to be allowed.

Hope this helps some of you

Christy


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for your tips...things have been working fine lately..keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## TONI12345 (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello Everyone -

I just wanted to tell you how I fixed my problem with Pogo.

I was using Internet Explorer and every time I tried to get into a room I would get knocked out. After reading everyone's reply, I installed MSN and signed up for an account with them. (DSL) Then when I tried to get into a room, it was fine. Just an idea - hope it helps.

See you on Pogo!


----------

